# Mech



## andro (23/4/14)

So far i always had electronic mod. I think that i will like to try a mech . 
Gonna order the kaifun lite plus when available and in the meantime a clone . 
I like the hammer from vaporking because look so different but lot of people talk about nemesis etc . 
Dont want to sound offensive but to me with no display etc they all look similar . 
Any advice ?


----------



## Hein510 (23/4/14)

The reason everybody is going on about the Nemesis is that the voltage drop from the battery to your atomizer is very low, there is other better mechs out there but then you really have to spend a lot of money and the Nemesis clone is cheap and works great. I also love the Hammer but its still a bit expensive for me, if I can recommend a mech I'd have to say the Nemesis, really easy to set up and change atomizers and it packs a punch compared to other mechs I have tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

There are many variants available that can look vastly different. 

Do you have a price range in mind?
Are you considering local availability or is the waiting time from importing not an issue?


----------



## andro (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> There are many variants available that can look vastly different.
> 
> Do you have a price range in mind?
> Are you considering local availability or is the waiting time from importing not an issue?


Price not really an issue. Prefer local because im not able to do any sort of electronic payment etc . ( one of the nice thing of being a foreigner with a visa )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

andro said:


> Price not really an issue. Prefer local because im not able to do any sort of electronic payment etc . ( one of the nice thing of being a foreigner with a visa )



Your best locally available option would then be the authentic Smoktech Magneto, named after it's magnetic switch assembly. Find it here.

In my opinion the best locally available mech capable of all three battery sizes. 

(Feel free to argue the point forumites)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (23/4/14)

Andro, I really love the Hammer. It is unique and the Hcigar clone available at VK is really as good as you will get without buying an original one. If I had the bucks I would go for it. It's also solid mech! The Nemisis is a bit flimsy in my opinion. Maybe the Hcigar clone is better.
And I must say, I can see you with a Hammer. Unique as your occupation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/14)

If you don't mind clones then CVS has a really good Nemesis clone (I got my nemesis from him) and man do I love this device. Also internationally a lot of people are raving about the Launcher V2 here

It really does boil down to personal preference. If you like bottom firing devices then the three top ranking devices (in no particular order) are: The Magneto, The Launcher V2 and The Nemesis.

All three of the devices mentioned above can hand 18350, 18490/18500 and 18650 batteries but the Magneto and the Launcher V2 are telescopic where as the Nemesis is not, however the Nemesis does have room for a kick if you wish to go that route. 

The only side firing device that has been spoken about on the forum is the KTS which is available here however I am not sure if it can run all 18xxx batteries but I do know that it can run 18650 batteries.

The hammer is a solid device but in my opinion it is a bit pricey. Also can become a bit awkward in 18500 and 18650 modes. This is not a telescopic device and comes with extra tubes for 18490/18500 and 18650 modes. These are available here and here (The second link is a CPT supplier)

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

Just to clarify on the KTS @BhavZ; it can acomodate 18350 up to 18650 as the tube is telescopic in design.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (23/4/14)

The Nemesis mod clone, that I bought from VapeKing which came in a very light brown box is absolutely flawless. Believe me I have modded mine to death and examined it in very fine detail. The threads are buttery smooth and well machined. And all the parts fit like a swiss watch. My only regret is not buying another one. I had a look at the HCigar ones yesterday, and my initial impression was that the one I have is better. Don't know who made it, nor do I care. All I know is it's as perfect as I could hope for in a clone.

Just my 2c

think it's this one http://www.fasttech.com/reviews/1448300-nemesis-style-mechanical-mod


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

I agree with you @Alex , also have a no-name Nemesis clone from FT without issues, replaced the springs within switch with magnets and its even better now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (23/4/14)

Thanks guys . After all im still towards the hammer just because look different. 
Can i use any clearo on it like aerotank etc?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/4/14)

andro said:


> Thanks guys . After all im still towards the hammer just because look different.
> Can i use any clearo on it like aerotank etc?




Yes you can just wont get the same performance as with an RBA

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/4/14)

TylerD said:


> And I must say, I can see you with a Hammer. Unique as your occupation.




I agree  when giz puts his on the table it kinda sorta nearly looks like a tattoo gun 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

andro said:


> Thanks guys . After all im still towards the hammer just because look different.
> Can i use any clearo on it like aerotank etc?



@andro 

See this post followed by the replies for a detailed answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> @andro
> 
> See this post followed by the replies for a detailed answer.


Ok so until i get the kayfun i can use the aerotank with rebuilt coil, just check that the coil is around 1 or 1.2 ohm max .


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

andro said:


> Ok so until i get the kayfun i can use the aerotank with rebuilt coil, just check that the coil is around 1 or 1.2 ohm max .



Unfortunately my knowledge of the Aerotank is vastly insufficient to reliably answer that.

Gun to my head, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (23/4/14)

The reason, according to my mind, that the Nemesis hit so hard compared to other mechs, especially telescopic mods, is that the threads needs to relay the voltage through the device and with the Nemesis you lock the tubes according to battery size. With telescopic mods the voltage has to run from tube to tube through the threads which gives a bit of a voltage drop. The Nemesis works almost like a solid stainless tube. When installing a tv aerial cable, the more joined parts there are the more the signal drops, that's what my mind tells me but maybe some of the electronic boffins can deliberate on that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hein510 (23/4/14)

andro said:


> Ok so until i get the kayfun i can use the aerotank with rebuilt coil, just check that the coil is around 1 or 1.2 ohm max .


I run the Aerotank on the Nemesis every now and then with standard coils and it vapes beautifully!


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/14)

andro said:


> Ok so until i get the kayfun i can use the aerotank with rebuilt coil, just check that the coil is around 1 or 1.2 ohm max .



Personally I would say don't go below 1.2ohms, anything lower and you might end up burning the rubber insulator which is something that you don't want.


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

i have a nemesis and love it

besides the spring switch that i changed to magnets, it is otherwise a solid device

i also chose this above other mechs due to the minimal voltage drop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i have a nemesis and love it
> 
> besides the spring switch that i changed to magnets, it is otherwise a solid device
> 
> i also chose this above other mechs due to the minimal voltage drop


I was looking around for locally available switch magnets and couldn't get any so I just went with a stronger spring and it works great, can pop it down in 650 mode with a full kayfun with a stainless ming tip and it doesn't fire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/900mAh_Battery


Can i use this battery in the hammer?


----------



## Hein510 (25/4/14)

thinking rather go for the Efest 18350

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/4/14)

andro said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/900mAh_Battery



That battery is designed for a regulated mod so no you shouldn't


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/3400mAh_PANASONIC_Battery_18650
And this one?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/4/14)

andro said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/3400mAh_PANASONIC_Battery_18650
> And this one?



Also not. The bats you're looking for is that of IMR chemistry. 

On a mech the only brands worth considering is Efest, MNKE, Sony and authentic AW's.

@Cape vaping supplies, @VapeCulture and @VapeKing stock Efests regularly. VC currently has stock of the fantastic new purple Efest range. You can't go wrong there. VK will be getting them the 29th and I'm unsure of CVS at the moment.


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

Ok cool


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

I just have those 2 and the pink one that come with my evic . So i suppose until i order some no way to try the hammer when arrive . I really didnt think about needing other batteries etc .


----------



## Hein510 (25/4/14)

You can use those batteries at own risk but try to stay above 1.5ohms to be safe

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

Ok cool


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

Im gonna try it a bit with aerotank. I have 3 coils 1.5 1..8 and 2.0 ohm . Any of those should be fine to be safe at least to try the device?


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

It really isn't advised to use any battery other than an IMR battery but I know the feeling of getting new tech and wanting to play with it immediately.

To be safe I would use the 1.8ohm coil and vape on nothing more than 2 sec drags. With that said, try to get IMR batteries as soon as possible, the efest at the moment are the best on the market from a quality and affordability aspect. The Sony VTC5 are still considered to be the best but they can cost an arm and a leg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hein510 (25/4/14)

Hey @andro I can borrow you a 18350 purple efest so long till you get which one you want

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (25/4/14)

If you only have clearos I can borrow you my Trident also so long, good tool to practice coil building on.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

You can also get the purple Efests at VapeMob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (26/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> Hey @andro I can borrow you a 18350 purple efest so long till you get which one you want
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Thanks for both offers . Im gonna get a kayfun lite plus tmrw and i just ordered few battery from vk . Now just have to wait few days to get them


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

Vapemob should not be too far from you if you cannot contain your patience.
*Contact: 0217974077
Store: 23 Rotherfield Road, Unit 1 Plumstead.
Cape Town
Western Cape
7800
Hours: Mon- Fri: 9am- 6pm
Sat: 9am- 4pm*


----------

